# Enclosure size for Brachypelma albopilosum



## Stratton (Sep 16, 2019)

Recently got a Brachypelma albopilosum, I'm pretty much a beginner but I've did a tone of research. Right now I'm using a temporary enclosure for my little girl, the breeder is 75% sure it's a female from the molt he said. I measured her at maybe 3 1/2" to 4 if she was really stretched but easily 3" lets say. The enclosure she's in is just under 8" across, 7 3/4" about.
Is my enclosure too small?
I'm looking at several permanent enclosures that are all around 8x8x8 for example. Should I be looking for a larger one or will that size do for a few molts?
I know Brachypelma's and other terrestrials don't really need a huge area and she has at least 3" of substrate to dig in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vanessa (Sep 16, 2019)

I would consider that too small, yes. At 4", she could even go into her adult enclosure. Adult females can get to be between 5-6", so you will need something bigger than an 8x8x8" for an adult female for sure. You could put them in the 8x8x8 right now, but really there is no point when she is large enough to go directly into her adult enclosure.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## EtienneN (Sep 17, 2019)

I would definitely get her a bigger one as soon as you can. That kind of circular plastic container is what many tarantulas are kept in at reptile shows. Tarantulas with their burrowing requirements need room to dig and build a burrow system. So this type of container is really only suited for temporary use.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Thekla (Sep 17, 2019)

IME, B. albos that size won't burrow that much anymore, but yes a bigger enclosure is in order. I'd go for an adult enclosure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stratton (Sep 17, 2019)

EtienneN said:


> I would definitely get her a bigger one as soon as you can. That kind of circular plastic container is what many tarantulas are kept in at reptile shows. Tarantulas with their burrowing requirements need room to dig and build a burrow system. So this type of container is really only suited for temporary use.


I picked her up at a show and she came in something about that size. I originally planned on using a plastic container larger than the one I'm using but when I started setting things up I found it had a huge crack and a hole in a corner.

Managed to get a rough measurement on her. Keep i mind she's not 100% stretched and that the enclosure in curved as there's some play in the size.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sorry for the full size pictures. I just realized I didn't have to click thumbnail or full size to the pics to get them to show up.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 17, 2019)

Mine is about that size, i have her in a 5 gallon tank with maybe 5" of sub.


----------



## MainMann (Sep 17, 2019)

Brachys at that size tend to stop "burrowing" but they'll still like to bulldoze dirt around. Ts require very little space to live, so as long as your hide is adequate, there's really nothing wrong with the enclo. Of course, for aesthetic/enrichment reasons, you should go for a bigger enclosure. After all, enclosure making is a big part of the hobby!

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## NewTguy (Sep 17, 2019)

Pepper said:


> Mine is about that size, i have her in a 5 gallon tank with maybe 5" of sub.


Same.   Mine's about 6" DLS, and for me the 5.5 Gal Aquarium works perfect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stratton (Sep 17, 2019)

NewTguy said:


> Same.   Mine's about 6" DLS, and for me the 5.5 Gal Aquarium works perfect.
> 
> View attachment 320902


Yeah, I rehoused her today. Now I've using a 12x12 Exo Terra. When she's fully matured I might take out the extra piece of cork bark but otherwise that should be her home from now on. Just didn't want to go with the standard tank. This is way too big for her but she's just big enough for it.
LOL she's doing a happy dance as I write this.


----------



## Thekla (Sep 17, 2019)

Stratton said:


> Yeah, I rehoused her today. Now I've using a 12x12 Exo Terra. When she's fully matured I might take out the extra piece of cork bark but otherwise that should be her home from now on. Just didn't want to go with the standard tank. This is way too big for her but she's just big enough for it.
> LOL she's doing a happy dance as I write this.


Is it a 12" cube? Because those aren't appropriate for a heavy-bodied terrestrial T like yours. The problem with them is you just can't fill enough substrate in (especially in the front because of the doors) to make it safe for her. I've seen your T climbing here and this looks like an accident about to happen. 
Furthermore, the mesh lid poses another risk as they can get stuck with their tarsal claws in there.


----------



## Ellenantula (Sep 17, 2019)

I also rehoused my B albo into permanent adult enclosure when she got close to 3".  She seems fine in adult KK.  She tends to stick to the dampened area (where I also put her water dish) although she always moults on opposite end ('always moults' = 2 moults in like nearly 3 years lol -- she is overdue for a moult now!).

Even at 3" adult re-housing she found her food very easily and appears to be flourishing in larger home (she's been in it a couple years now -- and has maybe grown a 1.5" since rehousing (could have grown more than that, hard to say with this T -- B albo is the smallest in my collection).  Yours is more than decent in size to mine in comparison.  
Got her as a sling about same time and size as my G pulchripes -- he's already huge now -- but B albo seems to be fairly slow growing, ime so far.

Anyway -- I'd re-house yours into permanent enclosure if I was you.


----------



## Stratton (Sep 18, 2019)

Thekla said:


> Is it a 12" cube? Because those aren't appropriate for a heavy-bodied terrestrial T like yours. The problem with them is you just can't fill enough substrate in (especially in the front because of the doors) to make it safe for her. I've seen your T climbing here and this looks like an accident about to happen.
> Furthermore, the mesh lid poses another risk as they can get stuck with their tarsal claws in there.


The substrate is hilled at the back and she was only climbing because she was exploring. She's found her hide so she hasn't even gone rear the wall again.
The mesh top won't be a problem because she hasn't climbed once since that very first time. I'll be watching her for the next few days and switching the screen out with a plastic one is easy.
If she continues to climb, I'll add more substrate to the back.


----------



## Thekla (Sep 18, 2019)

Stratton said:


> The substrate is hilled at the back


I can't see any hills. And what about the front? 



> and she was only climbing because she was exploring. The mesh top won't be a problem because she hasn't climbed once since that very first time. I'll be watching her for the next few days and switching the screen out with a plastic one is easy.


Yes, it is easy, so switch it now if you intend on leaving her in the Exo Terra. Why wait? You can't watch her 24/7 and you don't know if she might climb again or not. Why taking any risks?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pepper (Sep 18, 2019)

MainMann said:


> Brachys at that size tend to stop "burrowing" but they'll still like to bulldoze dirt around.


Mine sat in the same place for a year, then after i did some tank maintenance, decided she wanted to live in a hole and i havent seen her out of it for months.


----------



## viper69 (Sep 18, 2019)

yes, go larger


----------



## Stratton (Sep 18, 2019)

Thekla said:


> And what about the front?
> 
> 
> Yes, it is easy, so switch it now if you intend on leaving her in the Exo Terra. Why wait? You can't watch her 24/7 and you don't know if she might climb again or not. Why taking any risks?


She's fine.


viper69 said:


> yes, go larger


Yes I went larger, she was stress for the first part of the day after she got into her new enclosure but has mellowed out, found her hide and already doing some mild bull dozer work.


----------



## Thekla (Sep 19, 2019)

Stratton said:


> She's fine.


And you know that after, what...? 24 hours? 
My B. hamorii suddenly started climbing her former enclosure after a year of being in it. And although it didn't have a mesh lid or that much height, I eventually rehoused her, because I wouldn't risk a fall. 

Please, at least add more substrate where you can and replace that mesh lid or just put some acrylic sheets under the mesh. 
@basin79 made a video for a simple fix:






And just in case you still don't believe me, that mesh lids are dangerous:

Reactions: Like 1


----------

